# Fire Sale on New King Kong DVD...Maybe...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Went into my local wal mart tonight and was looking for the new dvd of the original King Kong...had trouble finding it because it wasn't in the new movie section...they finally found it under the "been here for a bit" section and had it priced at $9.72!!!!!!...Now, I suspect that they had placed it probably under the label for the jeff bridges Kong movie, but the clerk knew it had come out on tuesday and so I got it. At the register, it rang up as $19.82, but i insisted that it had been listed on the shelf for $9.72...the manager went back, checked it, and overrode the price to what it was listed as on the shelf...NO MENTION WAS MADE THAT IS WAS MISMARKED and I'm thinking of going back there tomorrow and seeing if the dvd is STILL listed as $9.72...if it is, I'm buying a few for ebay salesand if this is a movie that you are interested in(certainly a worthy addition to the true collector's library), you may want to check out your local wal mart and see if they made the same mistake...REMEMBER, it's not illegal or even unethical to demand a store to sell you an item at the listed price, even if the store has made a mistake(a little know fact is that if you find a mismarked item at Albertson's grocery, they are compelled by their rules to give it to you for free-don't get buffaloed there either)...


----------



## albert71292 (Aug 19, 2005)

I bought the two-DVD set of King Kong on Monday at my local Wal-Mart. It was $19.82, and was labeled that price on the shelf tag. The crappy 1977 version was right next to it on the shelf, listed as $9.42.

Oh, by the way, if you listen to the commentary during the movie, when it gets to the part where they show the "long shot" of Kong scaling the Empire State Building, Ray Harryhausen brings up an interesting point..."How is Kong carrying Ann, in his mouth?" You clearly see him using both hands while scaling the building...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

to be honest, the best part of this package is the life stories of meriam c. cooper and ernest schoedneck(sic)-to be honest, i haven't even watched the movie itself yet, but the extras twice now...lol


----------

